# Favorite Little Fish



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is a picture of my favorite little fish bottle. Barely 3 in. tall this was a salesman's sample bottle. Has original stopper and lable. Digger Odell wrote a detailed article about fish bottles with several pictures. He mentioned this size but I guess it eluded his camera. It is one of my favorites in my samples and miniatures collection.
 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is the lable.


----------



## Mainepontil (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Cliff~that's one nice bottle.  I remember you brought it to the Portland bottle show last year.  I had the table set up next to the lunch counter.  

 Are you going to Somersworth, NH this year.  Too bad they moved it.  I liked it right in Maine.

 Joel


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 21, 2005)

ahh yes the mini fish killa sample what you think she`s worth?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Portland Medman.
     From the info on the lable I doubt these bottles were ever filled with product or given out as samples. I would guess they were made specificly for the sales staff at Eli Lilly when the fish bottles were first designed to show to prospective customers. As for value, who knows, pretty much determined by how much someone wanted it. To me it is priceless and will remain as part of my samples and miniature bottle collection. To others it is probably just another little bottle but I view them as little pieces of history.
 Cliff


----------



## bottlebank (May 19, 2005)

i wouldnt mind one of them myself


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 21, 2005)

its _label_


----------

